# Randy newberg live facebook



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Did anyone else catch the live Facebook broadcast last night.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

No. What was the topic?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I was stuck at work, unfortunately. I wanted to catch it.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I started it then the wife called so...


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I caught about 15-20 minutes of it. While I was watching, he focused pretty heavily on why the public lands transfer would be so bad for sportsmen, and even talked a little about how the federal agencies that manage public lands operate and how to work on getting issues addressed with them. It was all pretty good info.


----------

